# Newbie mounts USB device the first time



## siguri (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello,
why do I still get output like WARNING: autofs_trigger_one: request for /media/da0s1/ completed with error 5, pid 3382 (ls)
or mount: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory ... while mount usb (as root) following thoroughly most of .:ALL:. the instructions in the Handbook, please?

_siguri


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2022)

```
#Format UFS
newfs -O 2 -U -j -L da0s1 /dev/da0s1
mkdir /mnt/da0s1
#Mount
mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/da0s1
```


----------



## siguri (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank You for the reply, I actually had to realize that I the format of my disk was ntfs, so I found ntfs-3g / fusefs to do the job.


----------

